# New Ho layout



## NS3663 (Dec 15, 2018)

Greetings to all! So this is my first post and first HO scale layout. Second layout ever, first was a N scale, it got shipped out when the room turned into a nursery 😕 now I have a new shop I built as a man cave and have decided to change the HO since I envied HO while in N. 

So this is a linear perimeter layout with one passing siding CTC controlled signal protected. The single track territory would be dark territory, track warrant control which is typical in my area to have CTC Island passing sidings.

The objective of this layout is to be simple, extremely simple. I learned from my lessons in the past and I just enjoy continuous runs modeling after the modern era. I was looking into Atlas code 100 flex track and code 100 Peco turnouts. I have a Scaletrains Gevo and will be running lots of intermodal and coal units.

Outside mainline radius is 30 inches inside would be about 28” or so. 

Using NCE powercab with JMRI.

Please comment and give me feedback on what you think may be an issue operation was I greatly appreciate any advice before I start purchasing track.

Thank you!


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

*code 83*

Go with the code 83, unless you already bought code 100.
Is it possible to make that door swing out of the room? If not maybe a half door (dutch door).

If the shelf is too narrow, derailments end up on the floor.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

You're running trains in a circle. I'd be bored senseless in 30 minutes, but if it's what you like, then that's awesome. Lay good smooth track, keep it clean, and you won't have any trouble. A lot of wasted space in the center, though. Maybe consider 2 complete loops with a few more passing sidings, or even a twice around loop.

As Dennis said, make sure you have at least 3" between the rails and the edge of the table?


----------



## Nikola (Jun 11, 2012)

I can watch trains running in a circle and never tire of it. Switching railroad; I do not see the appeal.

It's almost as if we are all different. 

New guy, congrats - that thing is HUGE! Enjoy it!


----------



## NS3663 (Dec 15, 2018)

I wish I could do a split door. Its a exterior door to a seperate building. What do yall think of double track separation spacing? 2”-3”?

I currently have 4” on each side of the roadbed and a plywood backdrop.

I hear alot of support for code 83. Is it the prototypical look that everyone loves? Ever mix 83 turnouts with 100 flex?


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

I wouldn't recommend mixing code 83 with 100, too many special requirements needed for no real gain.

If I had your space and liked just running trains I think I would look at having two mains
with double crossovers and than a long passing siding.

My layout has that set up and I enjoy running two trains in the same direction, 
one on each main and than having the first train pull into the siding and being passed by the second train. 
Adds a little more interest. You have more than enough room for this.

Magic


----------



## NS3663 (Dec 15, 2018)

Magic Im starting to like that idea. So double main the whole thing and add 1 passing siding on one side and some crossovers on the opposite side of the room? 

Do yall typically put your sidings to the inside or outside of the layout? 

I dont see too big of a cost increase with this design as the bench work would be about the same just a little wider. 

Does anyone have any lift out bridge dos and donts?

Thanks!


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

NS3663 said:


> Ever mix 83 turnouts with 100 flex?


Other way around, my shelf addition was made with code 83. Not at all hard to do, I cut tiny shims about .017" thick and soldered to bottom of the code 83 flex rails, filed the sides, put a little taper on the end and used normal rail joiners. Shim the ties for about 6 inches from joint and good to go.

Only because I am too cheap to change everything to code 83.

At a crossover, the rails are insulated by a gap using DC not DCC. So merely have to shim the ties no joiners required.


----------



## NS3663 (Dec 15, 2018)

Interesting about the different codes. The local club has codes all mixed up with different track but they seems to blame the age of the layout and many different people repairing it.

So this is the new idea in my head thanks to the suggestions. 

Double track main with a non controlled siding and a set of crossovers. The crossovers are offset because I don’t want them in front of the window. On the opposite side they would be a set of approach signals for the crossover. The reason for the siding being non-controlled would be the confusion of trying to put signals inside of other signals territory.

That siding will be nice just to have a place to store cars or functionally use it as a hold out or passing.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

With the DCC that you have you can run trains on
the same track but going in opposite directions. Train A
going clockwise, train B counter clockwise.

But for that to work smoothly, you should have 3 or 4
passing sidings.

Don


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

NS3663 said:


> Greetings to all! So this is my first post and first HO scale layout. Second layout ever, first was a N scale, it got shipped out when the room turned into a nursery 😕 now I have a new shop I built as a man cave and have decided to change the HO since I envied HO while in N.
> 
> So this is a linear perimeter layout with one passing siding CTC controlled signal protected. The single track territory would be dark territory, track warrant control which is typical in my area to have CTC Island passing sidings.
> 
> ...


I know you don't particularly want another nay-saying guy piping up, not now, but I'm in the boat, squarely and firmly midships, agreeing that you might like the ideas now, but it won't be the case inside of three months. 

You have a generous space. Why not try your hand at a more complicated and more natural appealing...er…..appearing track plan? If you look at all the best railroads, prototypical and scaled, they run their track bed through terrain, not on top of it. This means they have to curve their paths often to maintain grade, which is very important. (Locomotives have to generate about 3.2 times the same horsepower as they do on level track to keep their consist moving at the same scheduled speed for every 0.5% grade increase...!!!! Think about that. A steamer's boiler has to suddenly be capable of three-plus times the output once it commences a 0.5% grade.) So, the roads take their track routes very seriously, and curve them with connecting tangents when they must. You'll love that you took the time to redraw your plan to have even one swooping curve on a long side. Trust us on this one. When you decide to get your camera down close to the tracks, it'll be a gee whiz moment.

Please....do consider putting a small curve on a couple of those sides. And that means, as CTValley says, widen your benches another 10" if you can. More room for trees, berms of earth, a road, a hedgerow, a barn.... the kind of things that make your dream come alive.


----------



## NS3663 (Dec 15, 2018)

mesenteria said:


> NS3663 said:
> 
> 
> > Greetings to all! So this is my first post and first HO scale layout. Second layout ever, first was a N scale, it got shipped out when the room turned into a nursery 😕 now I have a new shop I built as a man cave and have decided to change the HO since I envied HO while in N.
> ...



Nonsense I welcome your feedback. So this still needs to remain a functional shop and has workbenches and computer tables up against the sides. It also serves as a general hangout guy area so I can’t gouge out the space with alot of layout. The radii are cutting into the corners pretty bad as it is
.
Now this is not a dirty shop as in I’m not shooting sparks, welding, grinding and slinging oil everywhere so I think it’s gonna be a great place for a layout. 

I’m in South Carolina and it’s common to have straightaways as far as you can see sometimes 50 to 75 miles of straight track. We just have a little bit of mountains of north (we are close to the saluda grade :-D) which I can model on one side but I have thought about how to get rid of the flat look. I’m going to stack the track above the base and fill the edges with blue foam to carve back out and create grades, cuts and fills. See the attachment this is kind of what I had in mind.

So I guess what I’m also trying to say is this room is not just a train layout room but is a portion of the entertainment in the room. I work closely in the railroad industry and to me when I think of a prototypical railroad layout, I think of a sliver strip of right-of-way cutting through mostly rural terrain but that’s just me and my head. 

This is helping a lot I really appreciate the feedback! Thanks!


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I understand the dual use space, but understand just how much layout you can fit in a 2' wide shelf around the area. If you ask me, a functional, well sceniced layout doesn't limit the entertainment value of the space. It adds to it.

As I said in my last post, don't eliminate the continuous run aspect, but balance it with a few sidings. Otherwise, the layout is like an aquarium: nice to watch for a while, but ultimately just sits there. Why not add some other things to do with the layout? Most importantly, though is what mesenteria was saying: don't make it 4 long straightaways (tangents) separated by 4 identical 90 degree curves. Add some more gently flowing curves elsewhere on the layout. It will add enormously to the visual interest.


----------

